# A new tourist attraction?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this the type of holiday you would come to Turkey for?


It has the ingredients of a conventional holiday – experiencing the culture and hospitality of one of the most exciting cities in the world. But few getaways encourage its participants to pray five times a day or try their hand at fasting, especially when those people are not Muslim.

A social enterprise is offering individuals the opportunity to immerse themselves in Islam, without having to convert, through a trip to Istanbul that takes in the regular sights and sounds but also includes prayers at dawn and midnight and lessons on Islam and its basic practices.

It draws heavily on the country's Sufi traditions – with a particular emphasis on the poet and mystic Rumi. Ben Bowler, from the Blood Foundation, which runs the project, said: "We wanted to focus on Rumi because he is a unifying figure. Turkey has a relatively open brand of Islam and Istanbul is an existing tourist destination.

"There is a willingness to engage with the west. We might not have found it in the Middle East or parts of south Asia. If we were in Saudi Arabia it would have been harder."

The foundation has called the initiative Muslim for a Month, despite it lasting nine days, and wants to offer a 21-day programme in the future. Bowler said most people would find it difficult to take a month off and admitted even the nine-day programme, which offers bed, board, instruction and sightseeing for £600, could have limited appeal.

"We currently offer Monk for a Month, where people spend time in a Buddhist monastery in Tibet. That is successful. The difference is that there's a curiosity about Buddhism in the west. People are attracted to it, people who do meditation for example."

In addition to praying and fasting, participants will forsake alcohol and pork. Smoking is, however, permitted. They will also be expected to carry out pre-prayer ablutions, mastering the art of hoiking their feet into a washbasin as part of the process.

Bowler described the clash between "Muslims and the rest of the world" as one of the most "contentious issues around" and said Muslim for a Month will appeal to "open-minded" individuals who want something educational and cultural.

"Our hosts don't want to make the prayers obligatory but I think if you're going to do something you should dive in. They might work up to five prayers a day – including the early morning one". In mid-May, when the programme is due to start, the dawn prayer in Istanbul is around 3.30am.

An inaugural programme in February involving participants connected to Monk for a Month attracted Catholics, an agnostic, some Jews and a Hindu from around the world. Although nobody converted – and there is no obligation to do so – Bowler said there were changed attitudes and a deeper understanding of Islam.

"If we attract people who are predisposed to like Islam, that's fine. I would like to think people aren't so duplicitous that they will see Muslims for a Month as a cheap holiday to Istanbul.

"There is no illusion that bowing down to Mecca five times a day makes you a Muslim. It's what the rituals and practices represent – a constant consciousness of the divine."

Outreach programmes about Islam are nothing new. The Living Library, which operates in 12 countries and "loans" people out to challenge prejudice and stereotypes, features Muslims in its lending scheme. Deepening ties with Muslim communities is also a central plank of Barack Obama's presidency. Last year he hosted an entrepreneurship summit.

Television has also tried to play a part in improving people's understanding of Islam. Make Me a Muslim, shown on Channel 4 in 2007, featured a gay hairdresser, an atheist taxi driver with a porn habit and a glamour model. Their Muslim mentors guided them in the dos and don'ts of the religion.
__________________


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Lots of discussion on this at Trip Advisor-

Muslim for a month ...well, 9 days anyway - Istanbul Message Board - TripAdvisor


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just a cheap shot at brainwashing peole into converting to Islam.
Anther step on the road to world domination for Islam.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Just a cheap shot at brainwashing peole into converting to Islam.
> Anther step on the road to world domination for Islam.


I'm not sure it would convince people to join !!!!! If they could afford to pay me to try it, I dont think my brain would be washed lol!!!

I wonder if muslims would be a christian for a week???? Maybe they should offer a swap for a week scheme then have a vote on which is best???

Jo xxx


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd be up for it immediately. Discovering another culture is never a waste of time and will always make you an emotionally richer person.

A step towards brainwashing??? In istanbul?? This city is not much less western than the average European city, and lots of people in Istanbul are very secular. If the organisers were after winning souls for their religion, a city where most people sin against the rules of Islam whenever they feel like it, isn't exactly the best place. Turkey has a very strict segregation of law and religion and attempts to change that are blocked by the army immediately. If the initiative would really just want to make people convert, then Turkey would be a very bad choice to host the initiative. 

By the way, you only see the things you wanna see I guess. Visiting a christian country while staying overnight in a monastry is trying to turn you into a Christian?? Staying in an Israeli kibbutz is a hidden attempt to turn one into a Jew?? 
Please stop all the nonsensical conspiracy theories about Islam... If people really think in terms of wanting to brainwash, it just shows educating people about Islam is badly needed.

By the way, islamic world domination?? If, and I say "if", Islam would become the major religion in the world, then there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. In the end Christianity, Judaism and Islam share the same roots, and share a lot of values. They got much more in common than the differences. Live and let live. Let people practise the faith they wish. If most people wish to be Christian, so it be. If most wish to Islamic, so it be as well.

PS: I am an atheist and have been since very early childhood. But I respect everyone's believes, whatever they may be. And experienced myself that Muslims, especially in Turkey, tend to be very respectful people.


----------



## turkishwife (Jul 19, 2011)

*My thoughts*

Hello 

Im new on here and clcked on the Turkey forum because I am married to a Turkish man and we live in the U.K.
My husband is from Adana, well a villiage neabry which to a non muslim may seem quite conservative but if you are open minded and interested then staying there is an experience I wouldnt have missed out on
It is a very raditional village and staying there does mean that I have to tone down my way of dress but not to the extent of covering my head. Its an enriching and interesting experience with no pressure to convert to Islam.
I have always been interested in other cultures and religions and the huge mosque in the city centre of Adana is just incredible with landscaped gardens all around it.
So yes, If i saw this as a holiday idea I would definatley go for it but can understand why not everybody would be as open to the idea. If you are not open to the idea for whatever reason you shouldnt criticise others or Islam itself. Turkey is not a middle Eastern country although the traditions, culture, history and religion are there if you want it

I watched Globe Trekker recently and Adela the traveller went to Gaziantep and Konya and then over to Diyarbakir in the East (Very much more Middle Eastern/ Arabic) and she described Turkey as neither secular or Religious. It's both.
My ambition is to visit the East of Turkey because it is jam packed full of history and culture.

Anyway, I think this would be a super idea

Turkish wife 







MaidenScotland said:


> Is this the type of holiday you would come to Turkey for?
> 
> 
> It has the ingredients of a conventional holiday – experiencing the culture and hospitality of one of the most exciting cities in the world. But few getaways encourage its participants to pray five times a day or try their hand at fasting, especially when those people are not Muslim.
> ...


----------

